# Roaster Help



## BeanMonkey (May 21, 2011)

Hello all,

Our workplace is branching out into acquiring its own roaster and we were looking for advice on where to purchase a second hand one?

We have been in contact with James at SHP and grabbed his prices but the business owner was asking if we new any other contacts so I thought I would ask you guys. We have been using a 1kg uno and we're looking to upscale to a 3-5kg roaster that's a bit more reliable and modern.

Any advice is super appreciated as this is an ongoing project.

Cheers

Davide


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Decent 2nd hand coffee roasters are pretty rare, I've only ever come across SHP as a trader. Though occasionally the odd gem does appear on ebay.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

There is a forum for roasters with a for sale section, mostly USA but might be worth a look =.

http://forums.roastersguild.org/index.php?sid=ea0767b8df86381cd294c06af17c5ca3

Ian


----------



## BeanMonkey (May 21, 2011)

Cheers so far!

What you say smokeybarn seems to be my experience after a few years doing shopping around. I'll have a look at the forum thread too.

Maybe I can persuade him just to grab us a new Probat or Loring


----------

